# bubble wall options....



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so i have a air pump and thinking of adding a bubble wall in my 130g tank, should i just use a weighted bubble bar ?? like this or ..

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium ... 89169.html

or what other ideas or anything is there ??


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

That should work fine, but I have never used one like that. The one's that I used to make buble walls on the sides of my tanks are like this. http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium ... 23290.html


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya i have a small air stone like that its only 10" or so... also i have PFS for substrate so not sure if a kind witht he suctions cups that stick to the back wall or bottom would be a good idea, dont wanna continue stirring sand up all the time.... one that is weighted like that i could just sit right on top of the sand but i guess the air stone i could too, or stick a suction cup kinda on the back wall just above the sand or a hair init and just leave the top open so no sand gets on top.....


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I never have liked anything with suction cups since they get hard and brittle so fast they no longer work at least in my water. The "long air stone" like I showed you I just put down into the sand till it was basically just below the surface of the sand and then I just let the bubbles come up through. I had lots of luck doing it this way and when I ran them the fish played in the stream.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Woodworm said:


> I never have liked anything with suction cups since they get hard and brittle so fast they no longer work at least in my water. The "long air stone" like I showed you I just put down into the sand till it was basically just below the surface of the sand and then I just let the bubbles come up through. I had lots of luck doing it this way and when I ran them the fish played in the stream.


i have a air stone here maybe i'll toss it in and see if i think it long enough id like to have one like 24" i think..... my air pump has two outlets so i could always buy another 12" one....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well added the 12" air stone i have here, and it looks cooooool  im thinking of adding another tho.... id like 24" of air stone in it, my air pump has two outlets should i just run two seperate lines to each air stone or have both outlets in a T fitting to one line that goes in the tank and then a T fitting to attach both air stones together ?? or would it be best to seperate ones ?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so after running for 1 hour the air stone bounced away from the back glass wall and also blew sand all over rocks and plants and left some floating around.... dont want that happening, thinking of maybe getting some small peices of flagstone to hold it up above the sand or maybe a long skinny peice of stone for the airstone to sit on.....air blows out from under it ... any suggestions or thoughts ?


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I never had that problem but the pump that you are using may be a lot more powerful then the one I was using, so it may need throttled back some or maybe with a larger one it won't do it at all


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Woodworm said:


> I never had that problem but the pump that you are using may be a lot more powerful then the one I was using, so it may need throttled back some or maybe with a larger one it won't do it at all


My air pump is a 35-60g whisper pump... And both outlets into one hose hooked up I did have the valve turned down a bit but still blows a huge bubble at hose end and that's what makes it bounce arond lol...


----------

